# New JL 500/1 V2



## smuruppi (Mar 4, 2007)

Brand New, never taken out of the box JL Audio Slash V2 500/1 Class-D Mono Block Subwoofer Amp.

I decided to go with a set of Zapcos and still have the JL that I never took out of the box. Free UPS Ground shipping.

10% Discount off Buy It Now if to a DIYMA member. Just send me a PM from here after choosing the BIN option and I will send a PayPal invoice reflecting the discount.

Brand New Jl Audio Slash v2 500/1v2 Car Amplifier 500W - eBay (item 270671689708 end time Dec-01-10 16:33:10 PST)


----------

